
Ask HN: Computer Science/Engineering Museums? - questionr
Any museums, exhibits or tours related to computer science&#x2F;engineering?<p>Computer History Museum @ Mountain View
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.computerhistory.org&#x2F;<p>Intel Museum @ Santa Clara
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-ssl.intel.com&#x2F;content&#x2F;www&#x2F;us&#x2F;en&#x2F;company-overview&#x2F;intel-museum.html<p>Living Computer Museum @ Seattle
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.livingcomputermuseum.org&#x2F;
======
f_allwein
Bletchley Park is great for its own exhibition, plus it has the UK's national
museum of computing:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Museum_of_Compu...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_National_Museum_of_Computing)

There's a fine guidebook called the Geek Atlas, which should be what you're
looking for. Bit US centric though:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596523213.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596523213.do)

~~~
OJFord

        > Bletchley Park is great for its own exhibition, plus it
        > has the UK's national museum of computing
    

Came to say the same. It's recently had a bout of lottery funding too.

They still have a running Colossus replica too - well worth a visit.

~~~
alblue
Note that the museum of computing didn't get any of that funding, and visitors
to the main Bletchley park site are not told about it apart from a single sign
in the lobby. Unless you know it's there you won't find it.

[http://www.tnmoc.org/](http://www.tnmoc.org/)

------
DanBC
I was going to say the BT Museum, but that closed to visitors in 1997(!).

The replacement is "Connected Earth":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connected_Earth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connected_Earth)

> Connected Earth is a UK network of organisations, primarily museums, that
> preserve the history of telecommunications in the UK. Heritage artefacts are
> physically dispersed to Connected Earth partners and other institutions as
> appropriate, and are brought together again online through virtual
> galleries, searchable catalogues and educational resources at its website.

------
csixty4
MIT Museum [http://mitmuseum.mit.edu](http://mitmuseum.mit.edu)

------
Jeema101
I was just at the American Computer & Robotics Museum in Bozeman, MT not too
long ago. It's pretty small but they have some interesting stuff - for
example, an Apple I donated by Woz, a control module from a Minuteman ICBM,
some Apollo moon mission hardware, among other things...

